# Thoughts on this breeding



## Mr. Blue (Jan 25, 2012)

I was thinking about getting a pup from this breeding if it takes place, but I really don't know much about pedigrees any help would be greatly appreciated!

SG **** von Weltwitz - German Shepherd Dog


To Biggi vom Zernitzer Hof ( couldn't find her on pedigree database) but did notice that that they share the same father.. Is that some thing I should worrie about? 

Thanks!!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Mr. Blue, welcome to the forum. I am sure there will be others that will comment in greater depth. What I see is a half brother (who has much line breeding himself) being bred to a half sister. This is very tight line breeding. They are probably both awesome dogs but I hope the breeder knows what they are doing.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

So a 2-2 linebreeding on *Enzo von den Grauen von Monstab? *
On paper, I would be quite concerned about nerve strength and reactive aggression.


----------



## Mr. Blue (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! I just found out that this breeding will not be happening


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Too much linebreeding.....would really breed dogs into genetic box notwithstanding tripling on some recessives.


----------

